# Can the handbook for FreeBSD 10 be downloaded



## jacatone (Sep 12, 2014)

Was wondering if the Handbook for FreeBSD 10 is available as a PDF download? It would be handy to have it in front of me on my Android tablet when I try installing it.


----------



## kpa (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Can the handbook for FBSD 10 be downloaded*

Try the ones on the FTP site:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/handbook


----------

